# New babies!!!



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, exactly 3 weeks ago, we paired a couple of mice together and today I've just been and checked and we have babies 

This is this girls second litter. Unfortunately she got rid of the last litter, so keeping an eye on this batch. If the same happens, she will no longer be used for breeding.

Since last litter, everything has been changed. Housing, bedding, diet etc etc, so hopefully she will keep this lot.

Not taken any pictures of babies as I'd rather leave mum to it for a while first 

So far there are 5 babies and she's still looking a little plump 

Pictures of mummy and daddy below 

Mummy;









Daddy:









Fingers crossed they do better than last


----------



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

Awwh - they are beautiful! Is Daddy mouse a satin? He looks very sleek and shiny :3 Hope your babies are fine! I'm sure mumma will look after them well ^^


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Perluna said:


> Awwh - they are beautiful! Is Daddy mouse a satin? He looks very sleek and shiny :3 Hope your babies are fine! I'm sure mumma will look after them well ^^


Thank you 

Yes, the male is satin, so will all carry satin


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cant wait for pics no pressure


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry about the quality. I couldn't be bothered getting the camera out so just took a quick snap with my phone 

All 5 still ok today


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awwwh now I really can't wait till I paid up my mice today -_-


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

They look nice and big, can't wait till they fur up.  Congrads!


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you 

Sadly we are down to 3, but had another girl pop out 9, so fostered some over to this mummy to try and give them all a good chance.

First ones will be a week tomorrow, and some nice colouring and markings starting to come through


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Well today the 3 babies are 1 week old, so I decided to get them out for a couple pictures 

Any help with sexes would be grateful 

1 )


















2 )










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










3 )


















And all 3 together;


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i realy like the markings on the first one!
all 3 look like bucks to me, from this age you will start to be able to see nipples on females.


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks 

I love them all 

They will all be keepers as there's only the 3 and I'm a little short of bucks anyway


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with PPV. The markings on the first one are really pretty! Also, all 3 look like bucks.


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you 

Must agree, he is a lovely little guy  ( as they all are  )

Would any tanning be visible by now? Would the solid black be tan, or possibly fox if no colouring at this stage?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

You can't tell untill the belly fur comes in.


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you. Looks like I will be playing the waiting game a little longer


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

What is the mother belly wise? Is she a tan?

What is the males parents if you know belly wise?

If you know that you may be able to work out befor if the tan gene is in the line


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Mum is not tanned, and no idea about fathers genetics etc sadly.


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

well it looks like the little black boy is tanned


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Well 2 weeks ago, these babies came into the world, and today they came out for a photoshoot


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am SO JEALOUS! They are amazing babies!


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you 

Hopefully they will all be happy and healthy


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm sure they will be fine


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------

